# Comcast Sportsnet Chicago... Cubs Game looks like SD



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone else notice the game tonight looks bad. It almost looks like it's running at half the frame rate and 1/4th of the resolution.

Something is wrong.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Games over and it looks like it was the feed from Arizona.

The studio video looks fine. It was just the game footage.

So it was a Comcast issue not a DirecTV issue.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

yep CSN Chicago looked bad here. I switched to FSN Arizona to watch their feed and it was fine. There was definately a feed issue on CSN Chicago because it looked low quality HD.


----------

